# Audio on the Scottish Covenanters



## RamistThomist (Jan 11, 2013)

I am trying to find as much good audio on the Scottish Covenanters. The best I've found so far is by Dr Jeff Spitler, a Tale of Two Kingdoms (note: he is using Two Kingdoms in the Melvillian sense, and not in the R2K sense). He is remarkably thorough and he has a winsome presentation.

I know sermonaudio has some messages, and I've found some good ones on Richard Cameron, but many are of varying quality. If anyone else knows of any, I would be obliged.


----------



## ADKing (Jan 14, 2013)

David Silversides (Loughbrickland Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland) has several good lectures on the Covenanters Rev David Silversides Sermons - SermonAudio.com

There is a YouTube series "In the Steps of the Covenanters" that is enjoyable (part 1 here) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be3Uv_SglGU

It isn't always easy listening to something being read, but Sermon Audio has a few recordings of primary documents like the Auchensaugh Renovation or Renwick's Informatory Vindication that historically important works.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 14, 2013)

ADKing said:


> David Silversides (Loughbrickland Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland) has several good lectures on the Covenanters Rev David Silversides Sermons - SermonAudio.com
> 
> There is a YouTube series "In the Steps of the Covenanters" that is enjoyable (part 1 here) In the Steps of the Covenanters 1 of 6 - YouTube
> 
> It isn't always easy listening to something being read, but Sermon Audio has a few recordings of primary documents like the Auchensaugh Renovation or Renwick's Informatory Vindication that historically important works.



I've gotten most of my info from sermonaudio. Thanks for the tip on the Renwick piece. My only problem withthe StillWaterRevival pieces on sermonaudio is that they stop mid-sentence to read the (usually Latin) footonote, which is somewhat distracting.


----------

